# NPA YORKSHIRE 2009 PICS



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice shots of natural-for-life bodybuilder Robby Robinson (personally, I think he looks great for 63!). I'm sure MJP asked Robby to share his top tips on diet and supplementation, as he did recently with James Llewellyn :laugh: Afterall, an audience should appreciate what can be achieved naturally.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking awesome fivos, check out those guns and abs! :thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking great Fiv, well done mate!


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

awesome physiques, really impressed, i cant believe how conditioned they are, that makes you realise just how commited they are, dieting is hard enough with assistance, but when doing it naturally and looking like they do is brilliant.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Im not hitting the lat part very well but like the thickness in my hams


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

looking great fivos mate


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hamster said:


> John Heatons' condition was outstanding but lost to size in the end.
> 
> And as usual...Fivos....you were the MAN :thumb:
> 
> ...


Hey Hamster thanks for the support on the day...it really was nice to see you..next time lets make sure we sit down for some food :thumb:

I think the NPA will be doing more run through shows as you say its better all round and allows the people who come to watch get home at a reasonable time.

Will catch up soon...

Fivos


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Looking ace Fivos! liking the lat spread.

Regarding the bnbf, yeah i wish they did do prejudging and show as one.......not looking forward to the long day... :-(


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

EDG301 said:


> Looking ace Fivos! liking the lat spread.
> 
> Regarding the bnbf, yeah i wish they did do prejudging and show as one.......not looking forward to the long day... :-(


Thanks mate..i think all qualifers should be run through. It makes it more enjoyable for everyone..

The show was superb and the venue 2nd to none.

Fivos


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Some more pics of Fivos!!!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hamster said:


> I did the Manchester last year...registration was 10.30am, was on stage at 4pm then evening i didn't get on stage till 9ish....the day was so long and tiring and all you want to do is go home, rest and eat...it was after midnight when i got home that day.
> 
> I think this is were the BNBF falls down.
> 
> If i could compete for the NPA i would change over for sure for just this reason!!!


NOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooo

So i've got this to look forward to,lol. Am guna do the NPA heart of england 3 weeks later (if i can handle it) so can compare feds then.

Good luck with prep btw, looking in good nik already!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Well in, Fivos. Was wondering how you'd square up to John.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Diamond said:


> Nice shots of natural-for-life bodybuilder Robby Robinson (personally, I think he looks great for 63!). I'm sure MJP asked Robby to share his top tips on diet and supplementation, as he did recently with James Llewellyn :laugh: Afterall, an audience should appreciate what can be achieved naturally.


I was thinking the same thing.

Its a joke that the NPA can have a sly bash at James after all his honesty, then have someone like Robbie as a guestposer. He's very impressive for 63, but far from drug free so lets not kid ourselves...


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Gumball said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Its a joke that the NPA can have a sly bash at James after all his honesty, then have someone like Robbie as a guestposer. He's very impressive for 63, but far from drug free so lets not kid ourselves...


Come on, the guys a legend..he wasnt the guest poser he came over to help promote Ian Ducketts new DVD and was a guest of Ian.

And it really is a typical response from Dean...

Its was his decision to go on stage..the NPA were hardly going to say no..

Fivos


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Very impressed Fivos!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Goose said:


> Very impressed Fivos!


Thanks mate..some shots im not flexing properly but i reckon about 4-6lb and ill be ready to rumble..

Fivos


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I won't comment any further, apart from well done Fivos. Looking granite!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Gumball said:


> I won't comment any further, apart from well done Fivos. Looking granite!


Hey Mike..didnt mean it like that afterall we are pals..

Anyway got some shoots planned maybe closer to you so ill let you know..

Fivos


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Great stuff, would definitely pop along to see the master at work and see all the gadgets ;o) speak soon.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

wow,great pics...fivos,how did you manage to take those pics of yourself from the audience????

heheheee!!!!

my gawd...look at robby robinson...great friggin condition...not too sure about the pineapple dreads,actually...you've earned it...i shut my mouth!!!!

great bodybuilder...great pics...!!!


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Come on, the guys a legend..he wasnt the guest poser he came over to help promote Ian Ducketts new DVD and was a guest of Ian.
> 
> And it really is a typical response from Dean...
> 
> ...


First of all, well done on your placing Fivos. I won't blow smoke up your *rse, I've seen you look better, harder and bigger, but you ain't getting any younger:rolleyes:

You say my response is 'typical' ... tell me I'm wrong!

Mike: I'm sure we're not the only ones to notice the irony and hypocrisy.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Diamond said:


> First of all, well done on your placing Fivos. I won't blow smoke up your *rse, I've seen you look better, harder and bigger, but you ain't getting any younger:rolleyes:
> 
> You say my response is 'typical' ... tell me I'm wrong!
> 
> Mike: I'm sure we're not the only ones to notice the irony and hypocrisy.


HA HA funny Dean...great assesment from a couple of photos take a better look some look great and some dont..you werent even at the show..yes ive been harder but that wasnt my main aim for this showing it was to display a well balanced proportion phsyique with enough condiition..Its a stepping stone at the end of the day..at least of got the balls to put my physique on stage..you will no doubt come back with the same boring answer like "ive got better things to do with my time" etc boring...well i like competing and i have a very fullfilled life in all areas...

A typical answer as you only post when the NPA is mentioned..your a hit and run post mechant..where is your other contribution to this forum??? Any thing with NPA or MJP then suddenly you post..i.e TYPICAL do you understnad now? or do you need more help in understanding it?

I look forward to reading another typical response.. :tongue:

Fivos


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fivos,as always mate.......very impressive !!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

If competing makes you happy, then good luck to you! :thumb:

I'm simply saying it as I see it. Again .... tell me I'm wrong! LOL:tongue:


----------



## JK04 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hamster said:


> My life is always one big rush so yea...next time i will sit down for more than 5 minutes and grab food with you and Jo.
> 
> Always nice to catch up with you both...your a great couple and look so hot together :thumb:
> 
> ...


Most federations follow this the split show. And it's funny because I was at the Northern and was out at 9.30pm after competing myself being drug tested and cleaning up as well so I think you've got your times wrong there. You also need to take note that it was a big show and you were definitely not on at 4pm as again I was there competing.

There are good and bad points about both set ups, you have to think for the audience....are they not entitled to a break? at the end of the day they are the paying customer.

If you are put off by one day then it shows your character to be weak, if you can hack the dieting and training for the many weeks then one day surely isn't a big enough obstacle.

Why is there a need to have the day over so quickly? enjoy it while it lasts. But as I said there are good points and bad points and the more people are competing this year so it doesn't seem to be a factor.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Diamond said:


> If competing makes you happy, then good luck to you! :thumb:
> 
> I'm simply saying it as I see it. Again .... tell me I'm wrong! LOL:tongue:


Dean where did i say competing makes me happy? :confused1: i said i enjoy competing... :tongue: ... and you dont say as you see it pal..far from it! 

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

JK04 said:


> Most federations follow this the split show. And it's funny because I was at the Northern and was out at 9.30pm after competing myself being drug tested and cleaning up as well so I think you've got your times wrong there. You also need to take note that it was a big show and you were definitely not on at 4pm as again I was there competing.
> 
> There are good and bad points about both set ups, you have to think for the audience....are they not entitled to a break? at the end of the day they are the paying customer.
> 
> ...


Hamster yep give up as you cant hack it and its obvious you are weak  ...nice thing to say to a fellow bnbf member.

AS for the audience needing a break...yea cuz there ther ones who have dieted etc..without the best interests of competitors there is no show. Spectators will always turn up.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hamster said:


> PMSL at your post.
> 
> I was on stage at 4pm then at 9pm matey...im physique...were always on last and when i walked off stage it was around 9pm....but then maybe my watch and everyone elses was wrong and i was actually in a time warp with Dr Who!?
> 
> ...


Hamster my sides are splitting..damn Joanna getting that chinese last night (honest it was her idea! :lol: ) :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Great stuff Fivos.

What class what is that you won?

Like you sad it's hard to tell from the shots, but to me it looks like you came in tighter than the Hayes show, with more separation through the legs.

Well done, so what's next?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> Great stuff Fivos.
> 
> What class what is that you won?
> 
> ...


Hi mate it was the Masters >40s..yea i was def tighter in the legs...i was even better in the overall (as it was about 3hrs odd later)...next will probably be the NPA Finals but may have a go at the UKBFF Classic..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hamster said:


> Joanna got you a chinese woman to fondle or a chinese meal :whistling:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed it.... fatty :laugh:


 :thumb: :thumb : ok i forgot to mention the choccies as well... :lol: actually that was my first cheat meal since the show. Im trying my hardest to resist going mad as last night i was in PAIN!..better this morning..reckon if i can get past another week ill be fine..

Fivos


----------



## Paul Amos (Mar 2, 2009)

Diamond said:


> First of all, well done on your placing Fivos. I won't blow smoke up your *rse, I've seen you look better, harder and bigger, but you ain't getting any younger:rolleyes:
> 
> You say my response is 'typical' ... tell me I'm wrong!
> 
> Mike: I'm sure we're not the only ones to notice the irony and hypocrisy.


Well done Fivos, you looked great mate congratulations. Bet you`re glad you`ve got no smoke up your a*se :whistling:

Dean i don`t know you, although i have heard of you and you have a tremendous looking physique. Well Done. You say Irony and Hypocrisy but i wouldn`t suppose Robby Robinson was introduced as a lifetime natural by MJP who was eligible to do an NPA show was he. Probably just as an iconic figure from a film that all of us have doubtless watched several times, and although i could be wrong as i wasn`t present, but i would imagine there were`nt too many whispers in the audience questioning whether he was a lifetime natural or not. Probably just people enjoying the fact that he was there and marvelling that he still looks great at 63. I remember Vicky Mc guesting with Flex Lewis a couple of years back. Is that hypocritical  Of course not, just two of the countries best doing something for the benefit of an audience and to add to the appeal of those attending the show. Anyway for someone who says they have no interest in The NPA or MJP, i have to say how coincidental it is that within minutes of a post relating to either is posted, you`re in like Flynn with the MJP and NPA bashing. Wish i was that on the ball and willing to pass comment on something that i profess to care not about. Or actually, maybe i don`t because that would mean that i`ve got far too much time on my hands . Now you`re no longer active, i wish you all the best with whatever avenues you do pursue now as i would imagine that if you put as much effort into that as you seem to do knocking the this sport and it`s participants, that you`d be very good at it :rockon:


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

Paul Amos said:


> You say Irony and Hypocrisy but i wouldn`t suppose Robby Robinson was introduced as a lifetime natural by MJP who was eligible to do an NPA show was he ...


As Dorian once said: look and learn

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/58922-email-reply-i-want-you-read.html


----------



## vicky mc (May 9, 2006)

Hey Catherine

sorry you were kept so long at the Northern last year. Being a female bodybuilder I always felt that the females were overlooked at a lot of shows as they were put on early to get them out the way before the Mr Classes. To give the Miss Physique more standing I put it to the end of the show. It works well for the Miss Physique winner having it at the end of the show - less waiting around to get pics taken with the overall male winner.

Bodybuilding shows can be long, especially the judging which can be a bit drawn out and boring for non-bodybuilding fans to watch. If we did a straight run through, then friends and family are forced to watch the judging rather than be able to come along just for the evening show.

I also think that most bodybuilders are stressed and nervous during the judging and the evening show gives them a chance to get back on stage in a more relaxed state. We have discussed this idea as *it would make it a lot cheaper to run as the hire of the venues would be cheaper* but most athletes love the evening show and the more showy feel of it. Dont know why you *cant do the NPA* but its a shame if you feel it would be better for you.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

vicky mc said:


> Hey Catherine ... Dont know why you *cant do the NPA* but its a shame if you feel it would be better for you.


Why can't Catherine do the NPA? Tell us, Hamster ...


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hamster said:


> I did the Manchester last year...registration was 10.30am, was on stage at 4pm then evening i didn't get on stage till 9ish....the day was so long and tiring and all you want to do is go home, rest and eat...it was after midnight when i got home that day.
> 
> I think this is were the BNBF falls down.
> 
> If i could compete for the NPA i would change over for sure for just this reason!!!


Hamster, the NPA all day shows are no better in my experience. In fact I did the NPA final in 2007 and it has to be THE longest show I've ever been to. Don't think we left the auditorium until 11.30. At least BNBF finishes approx 9.30pm and then there's an organised party. Too much gabbing on the microphone at NPA for my liking, no need to give a personal introduction to every competitor and then realise after a few classes that you're running out of time then don't introduce the rest of the competitors to speed things along.

Personally I prefer an all through show as well but splitting the shows does allow the sale of more tickets.


----------



## JK04 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hamster said:


> PMSL at your post.
> 
> I was on stage at 4pm then at 9pm matey...im physique...were always on last and when i walked off stage it was around 9pm....but then maybe my watch and everyone elses was wrong and i was actually in a time warp with Dr Who!?
> 
> ...


Wasn't expecting a reply like that then again you seem to have agenda on these forums, didn't you cause a stir on the Jon Harris site about Kristelle Sammons squat technique?? instead of being constructive you came across a bit bitchy and arrogant but that seems to be your style.

I just said that if you can go through the toughest part of competing i.e dieting and training then surely one day of a bit of waiting isn't too much trouble, is it?

Shame you can't compete with the NPA you could always do NABBA or the UKBFF if the BNBF is not up to your standard:laugh:

Oh and Fivos I quoted this from your post to Dean *Any thing with NPA or MJP then suddenly you post..i.e TYPICAL *

Isn't that "the pot calling the kettle black" as you are never short of opinions when I make a post about the BNBF?

And the dieting must be boring if you found the previous post that funny. :beer:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

i see no problems at all with the prejudging and evening show format, infact the ukbff has just opted to do the british finals over 2 days and even this hasnt caused any problems!?

If you dont like it simply compete else where!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Good work Fivos. Dont suppose yourself or you Mike are going to the Lincolnshire taking pics etc ??


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Firstly, a massive congratulations from me to you Fivos; well done on your win.

I was gutted I couldn't make it. But being in Southport on the saturday night with no car to get me to Yorkshire....I was on the back foot straight away:-((

Secondly, definate improvements from the SE to the NPA, so again well done.

You brought an improvement to the stage and that's what this sport is all about.

The Classics will be a great class for you too, so cant wait to see you up there.

Hope to hook up again soon mate and catch up with all our news.

Jx


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

JK04 said:


> Wasn't expecting a reply like that then again you seem to have agenda on these forums, didn't you cause a stir on the Jon Harris site about Kristelle Sammons squat technique?? instead of being constructive you came across a bit bitchy and arrogant but that seems to be your style.
> 
> I just said that if you can go through the toughest part of competing i.e dieting and training then surely one day of a bit of waiting isn't too much trouble, is it?
> 
> ...


If you read the whole post its about people like you and Dean only contributing to this forum when the NPA or MJP is mentioned, where are all your other posts?

Also who are you anyway...JK04 sounds like a robot..if the reference about the dieting being boring is for me i suggest you take it up with James..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> Firstly, a massive congratulations from me to you Fivos; well done on your win.
> 
> I was gutted I couldn't make it. But being in Southport on the saturday night with no car to get me to Yorkshire....I was on the back foot straight away:-((
> 
> ...


Hey James like we said on the phone its not a issue as firstly we are very good freinds..the shows are the icing on the cake.. yea i have def improved slowly but surely..like we say its all about staying on the diet for longer periods and chipping away..

We have plenty of time for more shows buddy..

Will be in touch soon for a get together.. 

Fivos

ps im sat at work in my Minstry..www.jamesllewellin.com top


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I never realise so much bitchiness goes on in forums, wow, where have I been!!!,

I think all federations do a great job, I have always thought it would have been nicer to support bodybuilding/bodybuilders, than to keep criticising them, if you have a problem with a show, speak to the organisers, not diss them......


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

Come on, Eric ... don't be upset:beer: .. would the organisers listen if people spoke to them ... is a question?


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

JK04 said:


> Wasn't expecting a reply like that then again you seem to have agenda on these forums, didn't you cause a stir on the Jon Harris site about Kristelle Sammons squat technique?? instead of being constructive you came across a bit bitchy and arrogant but that seems to be your style.
> 
> I just said that if you can go through the toughest part of competing i.e dieting and training then surely one day of a bit of waiting isn't too much trouble, is it?
> 
> ...


.ouch:whistling:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> I never realise so much bitchiness goes on in forums, wow, where have I been!!!,
> 
> I think all federations do a great job, I have always thought it would have been nicer to support bodybuilding/bodybuilders, than to keep criticising them, if you have a problem with a show, speak to the organisers, not diss them......


Nowt wrong with a bit of bitching Eric, you want to hear what they say about you, behind your back..Its not your fault you are big boned:laugh:

Is Robby Robbison natural???

I always thought the guys in Flex were on a bit of help..


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

let them say what they want, I dont care, its just they cannot say it to my face!!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> let them say what they want, I dont care, its just they cannot say it to my face!!


I was only winding you up big man. Some good shots Eric:thumbup1:

How come its turned into a Fivos thread? Jeezzz his head wont fit through the door at this rate..

Looking good though mate,a bit more tightening up and tweaking and you will look awesome..

jk04, are you related to C3P0???


----------



## JK04 (Jan 12, 2008)

iron head case said:


> I was only winding you up big man. Some good shots Eric:thumbup1:
> 
> How come its turned into a Fivos thread? Jeezzz his head wont fit through the door at this rate..
> 
> ...


No I am related to L.I.Q.U.I.D F.U.R.Y

Hamster..........classic reply to Vicky........nicely backed down I see:whistling:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey hammie, nowt wrong with being a girl every so often 

The good news so far is the Scottish BNBF went so smoothly yesterday that the afternoon show was over by 2.45 (1pm start) and evening show started at 4pm and was over by 8.30pm. If the other shows are as well run then it will give us more time to party afterwards


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

That's you out of the way as competition then as I'm doing the show on the 2nd:tongue:


----------

